# Who Here is Using 000 or 0000 Buckshot for Ammo ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have all kinds of oval lead fishing weights from 1/4 oz to 3/4oz and the smaller size I have used for hunting along with the 3/8oz size, the larger sizes not so much.

I was just wondering how many of you use 000 or 0000 buckshot. It seems that both would work out pretty well especially the 0000 as it weighs in at about 84 gr, about the same as a 5/8 marble ?

Just wondering.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

So I go home and look at the lead shot I have on hand, it was 00 1/2 or .340 OD that weighs in around 56+ gr's. After looking at the cost of lead balls as compared to what I can get steel at, I'm going to stick with steel. It is far cheaper for me especially the 3/8" size that is doable for hunting small stuff that I would go after. I have lots of 7/16" and 1/2" too but the 3/8 is what I have been using mostly lately.

I may contact my supplier and order up a few more boxes of 3/8" steel just to have, we will see.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I did order a few thousand more 3/8" steel because for the stuff I go after it has enough pop so sock 'em. It is fine for HOSP's, Starlings and Pigeon size birds for sure and I can carry a lot of ammo in the field. I usually use looped 1842 or 3050 (although I do get some finger slap sometimes). 1745 looped is to much as are my #303 latex-tubing tubes, 2040 looped is pretty nice also and easy to pull back.

wll


----------

